# Trailer lights not working properly-any ideas



## dozzie (8 May 2008)

Any ideas?

The lights work perfectly during the day. All indicators, brakelights, hazards etc. However when I have my headlights on, if I need to indicate right then both indicators (like hazards) come on or neither come on. It is fine when I indicate left. But it only happens when I have the headlights on. The trailer is a Rice and just a couple of years old. The landy is about 4 years old with factory fitted towbar. We have checked the wiring diagram and cant find a problem so suspect it may be to do with the landrover. Just not sure where to look. Any ideas???? Tbh my OH is pretty good with the mechanical side of cars but not good at the electrics side hence i thought I would ask you lovely people!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Dont really want to pay landrover prices to fix the towbar!!!


----------



## checkmate1 (8 May 2008)

Could it be something wrong with the fuses in the car? In no expert at all, but when my lights were dodgy on trailer it was because of a blown fuse in car?


----------



## miketdt (8 May 2008)

I have had the same problem once and it turned out to be that I had connected to the wrong earth. Whilst fitting a new audible senor. all lights and indicators worked ok but not when lights were on. 12N Socket &amp; 7 core cable white=earth black= N/S tail light red=stop lights blue=rear fog slate=o/s indicator orange=n/s indicator.brown=o/s tail lamp yellow &amp; green to grey wires audible sensor. black from a/sensor to white earth.
If you want to PM me I can send wiring diagram


----------



## PennyJ (8 May 2008)

I hate to say it, but seeing as it is a Landrover, it probably is a problem within the car somewhere.  (I have a LR too, I understand...)

Don't pay Landrover main dealer rates, find yourself a good auto electrician!  They will do the job better, quicker and cheaper too.


----------



## NeilM (8 May 2008)

I would concur with Effieswalker. Lighting problems with trailers are very often caused by a poor earth circuit on the car.


----------



## Lou23 (8 May 2008)

Hi

Its worth trying someone else's car on the trailer, that way you can find out if its the car or the trailer.


----------



## dozzie (8 May 2008)

Will do that. What a sensible idea! At least that will isolate where the problem is ie. car or trailer!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (9 May 2008)

This has made me chuckle this morning... we had exactly the same problems with my Rice trailer and Discovery at the weekend. Indicators work fine etc when headlights off but apparently when I was indicating in the dark the Discovery was indicating right and the trailer left and the other way round. Nightmare!!


----------



## miketdt (9 May 2008)

Sometimes its just dampness in the socket that causes a bad earth. Spray socket with WD 40


----------

